# tree-purple berry clusters



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i enocountered a tree of a type i have seen while hunting on several occassions in the fall. these trees are medium to smallish, have soft wood, smooth bark and i think they have oval shaped leaves like a cherry. they get large clusters of purple berries and the trees tend to droop over.

i tried to ID the tree on the VT site but could not. sorry i have no pics. 

any ideas?


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

if it has small thorns look up "devil's walking stick" berries are not edible!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i didn't notice any thorns, but i was distracted by deer, lol. it may very well be devil's walking stick. do you know if bear like those berries? i ask because i was hunting in bear territory in mid-state PA once and noticed lots of trees like this that had been broken down, as if a bear had climbed them for the berries.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Poke weed??They get 7 to 8 feet tall here.Look like a small tree with huge clusters of purple berries.


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

I would like to know what it is too...it might be what my daughter brought into me yesterday. It isn't a pokeweed...it is definitely a tree. It has small berries that are similar to elderberries...but larger and not as many in a cluster. It also has these funny little tufts of sticky outty things that look like they used to be flowers or used to be berries...I can't tell!


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

MELOC said:


> i enocountered a tree of a type i have seen while hunting on several occassions in the fall. these trees are medium to smallish, have soft wood, smooth bark and i think they have oval shaped leaves like a cherry. they get large clusters of purple berries and the trees tend to droop over.
> 
> i tried to ID the tree on the VT site but could not. sorry i have no pics.
> 
> any ideas?


is it elderberry?


----------



## tillandsia (Feb 2, 2006)

Maybe a Viburnum? Please post a picture to avoid random guessing! Also, it would help to know what part of the country it grows in.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i guess i will take my camera along on my next hunting trip. it's not that far away really, but i hate dragging too much gear along.

it looked a lot like the devil's walking stick. i just did not notice any thorns. i bet it has thorns. the plant was a small tree. it was not a weed or schrub. it was stretching for sunlight and i read that DWS needs a lot of sunlight.

i will get a pic soon and post it. oh yeah, south central PA is the location.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i didn't take the camera, but i did visit the trees again when i took my gun out for a post-rain walk. the trees are definately "devil's walking stick". i found the thorns.

thanks for the help.


----------

